# judge my girl



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Please tell me what you see in my horse any problems. I just want to learn more about them. Anything u notice please comment. I don't know how to put picture on with my phone so I will put a album on my profile, named joni.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If this is the photo of Joni you want a critique on, sorry it's not very clear to give you a half way decent critique.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

OK thanks, does any of the others work better?


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

No not really... They aren't taken square on. We need front, both sides and back, to see her properly.


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

it is blurry, but i can give it a shot. also new to this so grain of salt etc...lol. i like her front end a lot. very nice shoulder, good length of neck (to the blind eye),nice staright legs, good pastern length. maybe shes a just a hair light of bone for her size? she is pretty downhill, back end looks strong but in comparison the back looks weak. it may just be the shape but somethings screaming possible sway in the future. long coupling. i think she has nice back legs, but its hard to tell with this pic. she may or may not be slightly sickle hocked. i'm leaning towards not. so overall i like her much more than i dislike her, but the number one reg flag i'm seeing is her feet. *from the picture* they appear to have long toes and underrun heels. i would start to work on that immediately. everything is from the ground up on a horse. however it again may be the pic. please get us some more so the other more experienced members can give some feedback.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

*New pics*

Just took theses. Hope thses are better!!!!!!!!! Sorry about that.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

You are also right about her feet. Just trimmed them but she doesn't have much of a hoof and it is very flat. Always has been an issue, if they get a little over grown they start to crack and break off I mean like a 1/2" to an 1inch. I have tried and tried to get a farrier but none show up. So I try my best to balance them by measuring and looking. I'm doing my best I can. Cant stand to see a horse with over grown feet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alyssaanne (Aug 12, 2012)

From those pics I can see that her back isn't near as weak as it first appeared, however her hind end doesn't look as well rounded in the newer pics. Also her neck appears to tie in high. But overall I like her. Not sure what you're using her for, but as long as she isn't doing anything very strenuous (high jumps/barrels/etc) she looks solid conformationally. The hooves are another issue. I applaud you for doing your best, but I plead that you continue to try to get a farrier out. A little bit of knowledge is very dangerous and I hate to see a horse go lame when completely avoidable. I myself wouldn't go near a horse with a rasp to save my life. If it is impossible to get one out I would *very hesitantly* recommend only taking the toe and rounding it over to avoid splits and cracks. DISCLAIMER: I am not a farrier. I ask that somebody with farrier experience please adds some input on this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't worry I'm still trying to get a farrier out. She maybe with in the next month. Thank you for judging my girl feel free to comment on my others named critique my little girl Star and critique my standardbred only a few down.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I like her build much better than Star's. She's more proportionate. Just a little more muscle.

If her feet are so soft, maybe a supplement to help them harden up, or Venice turpentine. I live in a really rocky area and lots of horses at my barn use it because they're barefoot.
But since you're doing their feet, maybe stay away from the supplements/hardeners until you have a farrier or more knowledge on how to really watch and care for their feet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Well that is nice to here, contacted a farrier yesterday. She said he got in am accident but may be around pretty soon. Getting a farrier in this part of the world is like finding a cheetah in the North Pole. I know of 4 families with about 12 horses and they could not get a farrier for about 6 months after they needed one...those hooves that weren't touch looked very sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I bet ): I'm lucky, at the rate of work we do my girl's hooves don't grow much.
I hope you find a farrier that works out
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

